# i passed the ibew entry exam and the interview, what happens at orientation?



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The union doesn't test for marijuana anymore.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

You will have to drug test before entry into the program how and when is up to your local.


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> The union doesn't test for marijuana anymore.


WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Current said:


> WTF are you talking about?


:lol::lol:


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> :lol::lol:


That's a pretty crappy thing to do.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> The union doesn't test for marijuana anymore.


Holy crap! I'm calling my old dealer right now! They sure do still test for it. Though I have been wondering what if you have you're green card? Could you still smoke at home and be ok?


----------



## AFOREMA1 (Nov 23, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> Holy crap! I'm calling my old dealer right now! They sure do still test for it. Though I have been wondering what if you have you're green card? Could you still smoke at home and be ok?


Not if it is part of your contract agreement to not use drugs including marijuana.


----------



## OHMsFolly (Apr 16, 2011)

Maybe smoking pot 3 weeks before a life opportunity is your first test as an apprentice, and you failed.


----------



## john doee (Jul 21, 2011)

i understand that its up to the local, but just out of curiosity did you get tested during apprentice orientation?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

john doee said:


> im really stupid and have regrets for smoking marjiuana. i have apprentice orientation in 3weeks and im worried that they might drug test me on the spot(strip). What kind of test is issued? are candidates sent to labcorp? will it be issued down the road? i will never smoke again and risk my career, thank you for any help people i really appreciate it...im stressing out


Congratulations don't get stressed out life is to short.:thumbsup:



Welcome to the forum...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

Well john. Honestly I wouldn't get too stressed unless you are a daily smoker. If its just a once in awhile thing it will be well out of your system in 3 weeks. It's the daily smokers that it hangs around in their system for months. There are many ways to get it out of your system quickly if you're super worried.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

They do random testing over here:blink:


----------



## RedHeadElectric (Feb 11, 2011)

Orientation? You might wanna practice up on your goat riding skills...


----------



## sparkymcwiresalot (Jan 29, 2011)

3 weeks? You'll be fine unless you are a fat ass. The day of the test just make sure you drink plenty of water and piss a few times before you piss for the test. Most companies use a cheap test and really aren't trying to catch anyone, they just have to do it for the insurance.


----------



## Gamit (Dec 30, 2009)

It's the best part time job you will ever have

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

*I B*arely *E*ver *W*ork!


----------



## Current (Jul 4, 2011)

magnettica said:


> *i b*arely *e*ver *w*ork!


IWMOTY


It's true.


----------

